# Sara Lee



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Here's Katy's newest "project"... a foster beagle baby!! She was purchased by a young man who told Katy that he didn't "realize how much responsibility a puppy was" :wacko: He asked Katy if she'd take the puppy (and asked her if she'd give him some $$ for her because she was "expensive") to which Katy said "No, thanks!" 

She told him that she'd take the puppy to foster until we can find a forever home for her but she wouldn't pay him anything for her. He "threatened" to take her to the humane society but when Katy explained that he would be required to pay a surrender fee, he just handed her over to Katy!

Her name was "Champ" (which both Katy and I felt wasn't quite right for this baby girl) and Katy changed it to Sara Lee because she's a bagel (beagle) and "nobody doesn't like Sara Lee"!! She's been a good girl so far (Katy picked her up on Sunday) and she is definitely a confident little bugger as evidenced by the short video I've added... Here's Sara Lee!!










Here's Sara Lee and Lucybug...










And here's a little wrestle party! See what I mean about Sara's confidence??


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Aw, Sara is adorable! And good for your daughter taking her on. I hope you guys find a wonderful home for her. Shouldn't be a problem, she's awfully cute.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, Cdnjennga! I forgot to add that I do occasional foster care for a local pet rescue and the first thing I did was call Jillian's Haven's founder and tell her that we were taking on this puppy. So she's sort of "unofficially" with Jillian's Haven, too, which means she'll potentially be seen by more people who are looking there for a new puppy.

One good thing the original owner did was to get her started on crate training. She does very well in a crate at night and for short periods during the day. She's very curious and active (just like a beagle should be!) and hopefully someone who really, really wants her will scoop her up soon!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

O M G Is she ever cute ! How could someone give that sweet baby up ?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Hehe, just watched the video, that's cute! It's all fun and games then Lucybug's like "hmm, this little pipsqueak is a bit rough. Ack!"


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She is darling! Good for Katy for not paying for her, hopefully the "expensive" lesson will have an effect on her original owner. I wish Sara Lee the best of luck in finding a great forever home!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

What a cutie, I hope that she finds a wonderful forever home soon. Its great of your daughter to do this.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She's a nice looking beagle puppy. I'm sure you will find her a good home pretty quickly.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

awwwh!! shes adorable 
such a sad thing to happen to a cute little girl =\

look how HUGE Lucy is gettting I remember when I first started posting on the forum she was just a lil thing now shes GINORMOUS


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Sweet little Sara Lee! She's adorable! (My entire family has a soft spot for beagles... we're all weird and love their barks!)

I'm sure someone will come get her soon, she seems like such a great puppy!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Way too many people out there like the young man.......he really had a cute dog. I wish him luck in finding a good home.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> look how HUGE Lucy is gettting I remember when I first started posting on the forum she was just a lil thing now shes GINORMOUS


That's what happens when you feed kids and dogs... they GROW!! 

Thanks, all, for your kind comments about little Sara Lee! I know she'll find a good home and I'm glad that we get to be a stop on her way to finding that home. She's been a very good girl and has acclimated very well to a houseful of dogs and cats! I talked to the founder of Jillian's Haven tonight and she said that she has already had a family asking about Sara, so if that's any indication, it won't be long before she is settled into her new forever home!! I'll keep you updated as we go...


----------



## Chelicerae (Nov 21, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> She is darling! Good for Katy for not paying for her, hopefully the "expensive" lesson will have an effect on her original owner. I wish Sara Lee the best of luck in finding a great forever home!


I am more than happy to help someone out if they have an animal they can't keep. It is a HUGE responsibility to own a pet, and because they can't take care of themselves, if their owners can't (or won't) anymore, I'm right there to help out any time I can. I can't say I wouldn't _ever_ pay for a rescue animal, I have before, but in this case I felt this kid would benifit from the slightly dented wallet and hopefully inflated pet related intellegence. I have no respect for people jump blindly into pet ownership with no knowledge of what it takes to be a pet parent. I'm just glad he was smart enough to get ahold of me!:lol:


----------

